# Which size Eheim double tap connectors?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK I'm lost again in the world of Eheim part #s... 

The tap connecter on the output (16/22 tubing) of my Eheim 2217 is leaking. I'm trying to figure out which connector I need to buy at BigAls, and none of the tap connecter product descriptions specify the size tubing they fit mad:grrrr). Which one do I need?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

5/8" and 1/2"..Need both


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

? Why? :confused1:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry! I thought you needed the quick disconnects 
I see what you mean now, I will see if I can find out.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I do mean the quick disconnects, but I'm still confused... the tubing on both sides of the one that is leaking is the smaller 16/22.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok, if its the smaller then you need the 1/2"


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

But which model is that?

594, 694, or 794? And do I need to buy one or both? Which one comes with the piece that connects the 2 together? :confused1:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

do you have a link to your source?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You mean the BigAls catalog?

https://secure.bigalsonline.com/ede...=3684&query=eheim+parts&queryType=0&offset=10


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats helpfull of them No sizes?!? Geez..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I'm lost... LOL

(grumbling about non-user-friendly-Eheims and their non-user-friendly part and model numbers...)

Oh Lessssss where areeee youuuuuu?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is what you need..http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~filters_eheim_filter_accessories.html


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK, but which one do I need? I figured it's the double tap with the quick release... 

You're sure it's the 0.5"? (And do you get an "internal server error" when you try to click on the product description? :confused1: I think I'm jinxed! LOL)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I also can't find the Intake Accessory kit over on the Marine Depot website... though I found it on BigAls...

*sigh*


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

16/22mm (~5/8") is 594.

12/16mm (~1/2") is 494.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

These taps can be disassembled and lubricated if need be.
LL,your filter is way too new to have a bad valve,maybe a piece of dirt,lubrication,&c.

About 800 posts ago I walked somebody through the same problem and his valve was saved.If I had more time I would try to find the thread,but it would be like the haystack needle.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My filter was used. So IDK how old it is?

I'm pretty sure the leak is just at the connector point between the 2 taps. Think I could just replace that?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> My filter was used. So IDK how old it is?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the leak is just at the connector point between the 2 taps. Think I could just replace that?


Sounds like an O-ring issue to me,
So get out the Vaseline and lube that baby.
Make sure that it is clean...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK I'm not pulling it apart at this hour to check, but where is there an O-ring in that assembly? (I'm thinking that I may be missing the O-ring all together, since I don't remember seeing one...)

So now a new question- which size O-ring do I need?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you talking about where the double taps join together?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Complete Q.D. assy for output or pressure side are 12/16mm - Eheim # 4004412 for hose Eheim #4004940. *Sometimes just referred to as 494 hose*.

Complete Q.D. assy for intake/suction side are 16/22mm - Eheim #4005410 for hose Eheim #4005940. *Sometimes referred to as 594 hose*.


Here is a pic of where the o-ring is located. It is on the male end of every Q.D. If the o-ring is missing, I think the Eheim # 8000440 is correct for the 494 hose (12/16mm output). Try either Eheimparts.com or Trilby Tropicals.











I think I'm getting the hang of these Eheim code numbers. I'm really just competing with Les.:thumbsup:


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

deeda said:


> I think I'm getting the hang of these Eheim code numbers. I'm really just competing with Les.:thumbsup:


Competing with me?
No,I am the one who is playing "catch up".


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

zzyzx85 said:


> 16/22mm (~5/8") is 594.
> 
> 12/16mm (~1/2") is 494.


That's right.

On your 2217, the 4004940 output tubing is commonly referred to "494" tubing and the 4005940 tubing one the suction side is commonly referred to "594" tubing.These digits should be on your Eheim tubing. Just look at the tubing and you can see these digits.

494 double tap connector: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...tor_valve__494?&query=494&queryType=0&offset=

594 double tap connector: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...tor_valve__594?&query=594&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Left C said:


> That's right.
> 
> On your 2217, the 4004940 output tubing is commonly referred to "494" tubing and the 4005940 tubing one the suction side is commonly referred to "594" tubing.These digits should be on your Eheim tubing. Just look at the tubing and you can see these digits.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cecil... finding those on Big Als website was proving just as much a challenge as figuring out which parts I needed in the first place! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

lauraleellbp said:


> Thanks Cecil... finding those on Big Als website was proving just as much a challenge as figuring out which parts I needed in the first place! LOL :thumbsup:


It was no problem finding them. I just typed in 494 and 594 in the search section and I found them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

For some reason they don't come up if you go to the Big Als "Eheim parts" menu :confused1:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

lauraleellbp said:


> For some reason they don't come up if you go to the Big Als "Eheim parts" menu :confused1:


I know that sometimes Big Al's computer sections has problems. They may have the part, but you have to search in different ways to find what you are looking for. It sux, but that is the way it is.

I just found them in the Canister/Eheim parts section too.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18651/cl0/canistereheim?viewType=Category

They are on the first page when you select the 48 items per page function..
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...ry&specialOffers=&merchgroup=&isManufacturer=

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsCA/ctl3684/cp18651/si1382961/cl0/eheimdoubletapconnectorvalve494
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsCA/ctl3684/cp18651/si1382969/cl0/eheimdoubletapconnectorvalve594


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> For some reason they don't come up if you go to the Big Als "Eheim parts" menu :confused1:


Reread.



Left C said:


> It was no problem finding them. I just typed in 494 and 594 in the search section and I found them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well thanks again for everyone's help!

I went ahead and just ordered a whole new double connector part. I'm not 100% sure that the leak isn't coming from the valve switch so I figured that was the safest way to go. It's only leaking drops right now, but it's way too close to my wall outlet for me to want to risk it.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I have an idea, but I don't know if it would work.

You could dry the connector area really dry and put something like flour, corn starch, etc. all over it and see where the wet areas are. 

I wonder if adding a tiny bit of freshwater low range pH test solution to the flour, corn starch, etc. would change color where the leak is????


----------

